# US Immigration Changes



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

Hi, 

I am currently planning on 'trying' to emigrate to the states in a few years (waiting for housing market to right itself so we can sell our house, plus I want to get a few more years experience under my belt as it seems a lot of US employers ask for 7-10 years experience. In my field of work anyway). I am a Network Engineer in the telecoms industry with 5 years experience and a number of high level industry specific professional certifications so im thinking H1-B is my best bet.

Just wondering though, what are the chances of a change to immigration law in the states. I have looked into Canada and Australia and both run a 'points' style system. Having been through checks for both countries it seems far easier for skilled workers to move to Canada or Oz compared to the states. Unfortunately though, neither Canada or Australia appeal to me like the states does.

Do you think America will ever change to a similar points system?

Cheers,
Marc


----------



## TDC2 (Feb 11, 2011)

marcnotrust said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am currently planning on 'trying' to emigrate to the states in a few years (waiting for housing market to right itself so we can sell our house, plus I want to get a few more years experience under my belt as it seems a lot of US employers ask for 7-10 years experience. In my field of work anyway). I am a Network Engineer in the telecoms industry with 5 years experience and a number of high level industry specific professional certifications so im thinking H1-B is my best bet.
> 
> ...



In the short term, as long as U.S. unemployment is high, my guess is that it's unlikely. 

However, in the longer term, things may break loose somewhat. More politicians seem to be making more noise about the absurdity of training engineers, scientists, etc. from abroad in U.S. universities and then sending them packing back home when they've finished their studies. If the obstacles are removed for highly-trained new graduates of that sort, the initiative might be general enough to also ease the way a bit for others. 

My own opinion: don't discount Oz -- what a country! :clap2:


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

H1B is the way to go -- that is the kind of visa I have. The next step if for you to find a company willing to hire you and sponsor your H1B visa. You will have to be patient, the process is very long (they need to locally advertise the position and can only sponsor you if no american with the same qualifications apply for the job). And, BTW, you will have to have a BA degree or higher in Information Technology or Computer Science college/university (minimum 4 years of study), this is the minimum requirement for the H1B petition to be approved.

Cheers,
Gabriel.


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> H1B is the way to go -- that is the kind of visa I have. The next step if for you to find a company willing to hire you and sponsor your H1B visa. You will have to be patient, the process is very long (they need to locally advertise the position and can only sponsor you if no american with the same qualifications apply for the job). And, BTW, you will have to have a BA degree or higher in Information Technology or Computer Science college/university (minimum 4 years of study), this is the minimum requirement for the H1B petition to be approved.
> 
> Cheers,
> Gabriel.


Thanks for the reply. Im hoping by the time I am in a position to start looking at making the move things have eased up slightly. My sticking point my be that I dont have a degree. Which is annoying as from an industry point of view I would say I am pretty well qualified. I have my Cisco CCNA, CCDA, CCDP, CCNP and my CCIE Written and currently work for one of the largest ISPs in Britain. Unfortunately its not BT anymore as they have offices in the US which would of been handy.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Keep in mind that while your potential employer may like your certifications, they mean nothing to the USCIS. The USCIS (immigration dept) requires a formal four-year college degree.

I hope I have helped.


----------



## marcnotrust (Oct 2, 2010)

BlackBelt said:


> Keep in mind that while your potential employer may like your certifications, they mean nothing to the USCIS. The USCIS (immigration dept) requires a formal four-year college degree.
> 
> I hope I have helped.


Hi, Thanks again for the reply. Thats helped, looks like i need to re-think my options. I really dont have the time to study for an Open University degree at present alongside work and pursuing my professional certs. 

Im think the only other potential option for me now is intra-company transfer. I may start looking for a job with a multi-national employer and then keep my eye on their job boards ha ha ha.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

12 years of job relevant experience can be substituted for an academic degree on H1B.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

twostep said:


> 12 years of job relevant experience can be substituted for an academic degree on H1B.


That is correct. I'd like to add that this equivalency must be done by a company (not by the USCIS, aka immigration dept), and there are several of them around.


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

The good news is that IT is an in demand profession in the states. The bad news is that in America without a college degree your experience is absolutely worthless and to qualify for a H1-B anyway you need at least 12 years experience if you are to enter without a degree. 

Also Australia is heading to the same way my advice would be to keep working in the UK and nail a Computer Science or IT degree. You can't bull**** your way into jobs in Australia and America like you can in the UK. Without people won't give you the time of day because


----------

